# New TTOC Site favourite link - important for all users!



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Please replace your favourite/bookmark for the TTOC site with this one, the old home pages f*@$%d up and had to be replaced. When you use your old one the old page which has errors may still appear even though its deleted due to your cache.

Sorry for the inconvenience!

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/page.php?46


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

When will the forum begin then ?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Actually, if saving the url as a favourite, http://www.ttoc.co.uk should be saved


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Mark I am still awaiting the confirmation email 3 days later


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

ttvic said:


> Mark I am still awaiting the confirmation email 3 days later


Hi Vic

but under this new CMS website, I don't have any knowledge of the workings :? Davey ([email protected]) will be able to help you just as he has managed to help other reps that have posted on the rep thread on our board. Send him an email, I'm sure he will help you resolve the issue quickly. If not, then contact me and I'll try and help


----------

